# Conquest Pro specs



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a 2002 Conquest Pro Light that I have recently changed over from the max cam setup to the mini max setup (string,cable,idler and cam). My problem is I can't get the bow in spec a to a and b/h. I have talked with Bob Jenkins at Mathews and he has told me the b/h needs to be 6 3/4" and a to a at 40 3/4 at max poundage. I am getting 7 3/8 b/h and 40 5/8 at max poundage. He had me measure the limb length and confirm the string and cable length is right also( which is a winner's choice). The bow shoots great but it bugs me that the specs are off that far. Does anyone have a Conquest Pro or Pro Light setup with the mini max that they can check the measurements for me on their setup? By the way I just changed a friends Conquest III over the same way and his specs are dead on the money.
Any thoughts ?  

Thanks


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I would just worry about ata...when it gets on or close to it brace height takes care of itself..for the most part(some parallel limb bows may not work out) they have an inverse relationship..ata goes up brace height goes down...and vice versa

should be 40 6/8

you got 40 5/8


that's just 1/8" off, I don't see how that 1/8" somehow makes your brace height over 0.6" too long....if anything it makes it peak a little higher and makes the draw length a tad longer...if draw length is fine I wouldn't worry about it...

you could always take some twists out your cable...


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Not trying to insult or anything but did you actually measure the string and cable to make sure it is the right length or just assume that since it's WC it is correct??


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

I measured them both  I'm getting 55# right now on 60# limbs w/mini max, and also I am getting within 1 fps of what the Pinwheel software says I should get with this arrow setup at that poundage. I was hoping someone had the same setup and could give me their measurements so I can compare them.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it the original grip or an after market grip? That can change the brace height. Also, are you using the old string measuments for the original Conquest Pro and Conquest 2 or could they be for the newer Conquest 3? Are you on the long peg or short peg on the cam?


----------

